# EOI Rejected



## pral (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi , My EOI got rejected saying :

As part of your Expression of Interest, 50 points were claimed for your Bachelor of Engineering in Civil Engineering degree, which was obtained from Thapar Institute of Engineering and Technology in 2005.
This qualification is not an exact match to our List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment (LOQEA), and no details of an assessment from the New Zealand Qualifications Authority (NZQA) have been provided.

Whereas the institute name is there in the list.

What can i do now ? Can i request for another review or whom should i write a mail to for explaining my case.

Kindly suggest


----------

